# De-registering broken Nook



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there any way to de-register the Nook Simple Touch without using the screen? My Nook's screen just broke: half of it is frozen, but the other half still works. Only it's the bottom part, so I can't de-register it. I want to try to sell it for parts on ebay, but I don't want to do it with my personal information still on it. I've looked on the website, but there doesn't seem to be any way to do it online. Does anyone know of any other way to do so? I was hoping to be able to sell this to help pay for the replacement.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you tried de-registering from the web? specifically: http://mynook.barnesandnoble.com/devices.html


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

No, I haven't. Thanks.


----------

